# First Friday 2008!



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I had a package from Rich this morning and promised him one would go on the Wallis Divers... I grabbed it off the bedside table and here are the pics... I really should have set the time and date... ooops....

Anyway... Cheers Rich! Lovin your work mate!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll play today having bought my first watch for 2008. I was getting bored with my regular Breitling SuperOcean so couldn't resist trading it for this much rarer and nicer one:

*Breitling Limited Edition SuperOcean GMT*


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Fridays child,

Love the strap Jon/Rich and the Breitling is super









Martin


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

HI

Third day of torrential rain here,100 fathoms should be enough!!










Paul


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

new samurai for me










all the best

Jan


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Tuna Can for me as it promises to be a very wet evening/night!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Well I had a package from Rich this morning and promised him one would go on the Wallis Divers... I grabbed it off the bedside table and here are the pics... I really should have set the time and date... ooops....
> 
> Anyway... Cheers Rich! Lovin your work mate!


Glad to hear it arrived Jon. Wearing my Enzo today as well.... but the more common EMV not the ultra rare Wallis Diver







. On _the original _Toshi tan


















Rich


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Happy New Year all (yes I know I'm a bit late







)

Sea-Gull 1963, my latest addition.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This one for the morning....

*Breitling Super Ocean A17360B, cal.17 25 jewels*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

quoll said:


> Happy New Year all (yes I know I'm a bit late
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I_ soo_ need to get one of those


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

VinceR said:


> Tuna Can for me as it promises to be a very wet evening/night!


Thats a nice one - and here's its replacement







I lasted about 4 weeks without it.

Alasdair


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

This one has become a little favourite of mine


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

The postman has just been and delivered my first addition of 2008. Wearing it now....










_pic borrowed from previous owner_

I'll take some pics this weekend, but it's in nice condition, and fortunately the bracelet is big enough for me









Rich


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Sturmanskie today:










Cheers


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Breitling Premier on alligator


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Alas said:


> VinceR said:
> 
> 
> > Tuna Can for me as it promises to be a very wet evening/night!
> ...


I can understand why, it's a great watch & has serious wrist presence!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It's 2008 and I love divers!

And to prove it, this one popped through the postbox between Xmas and New Year. A Benrus Electronic Citation all s/steel diver from about 1975; it houses an ESA 9154 movement.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


>


Very nice .. although I'd swap out the strap for a blue rally style ..


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

One of these, probably the V-Max


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Mk XV today.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

RLT29 for me


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Some great kit on display this morning
















A dusty Steelfish (I really should clean watches before I take pictures!)


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Picked up a package from Rich this morning









So it had to be a Seiko007 on a "Toshi Tan" based on some scribbled design I sent Rich










I am really sorry Rich but the pic really doesn't do the strap justice

(just a thought, as this strap was based on my design does that make it a "Mushi"







)

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> It's 2008 and I love divers!


Superb! That will save some argument!











Silver Hawk said:


> And to prove it, this one popped through the postbox between Xmas and New Year. A Benrus Electronic Citation all s/steel diver from about 1975; it houses an ESA 9154 movement.


Very nice Paul! I nearly bought one of these a while back but missed it in the end. Glad youre loving it









Some lovely watches today guys


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > It's 2008 and I love divers!
> ...










Your turn in 2009 though Jon.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


me forsake divers? never!









.... and im already a convert to electrics as you know... I bloody love em!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

5513 for a day in the office ..


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It's dull and I just can't motivate myself, roll on March


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Ah yes first Friday, me the watch my vintage won't share space with buggers


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Had the Precista PRS-20 firmly welded to my wrist since Christmas Eve.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

This today.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Something different...










Later,

William


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Kronos today.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Breitling Premier on alligator


The most elegant watch i've seen on here, ever! Even more so than the El Primo and the JLC recently seen (and they are amazing). Superb. Understated, well balanced and clear. The tenth commandment is broken and the eight is pretty close.

Congratulations on your taste and good fortune.

Paul D


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hippo said:


> One of these, probably the V-Max










as always


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

this one (monster!) again


















john


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*Be it ever so humble . . . . *










so Knut ? am I really getting the Ticka Timex bug? Actually I've been after some of these for a while and this one came up, it's a Timex made in Dundee, Scotland. Signed on the back "UK Time, Dundee", must have been when US time were trying to establish as "UK Time". Dial signed "Made in Great Britain". This is the same model as my first Timex from many years ago, so I'm really pleased - guessing around 1956 or so.

Currently wearing and winding ok, needs a re-furb with Polywatch for the crystal, and the case needs a clean, just checking the workings first.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

mel (& knutty), some of my timexii....




























and a couple of 'leccie ones....










course, i didn't get the london marathon watch for participating (i'd be lucky to run for a bus never mind a marathon







)

john


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this one today

Vintage Mortima Diver










Have a great (albeit probably wet!) weekend all!

Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these before coming to work.....

*Gianni Sabatini NGS 590B, Miyota cal.8215 21 Jewels*










*Seiko SNKE53K1, cal.7S26B 21 Jewels*










I`m having a short break from some really tedious but important paperwork envolving going through loads of files going back to the early 1970`s


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

mel said:


> *Be it ever so humble . . . . *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah - you really have it... BAD!!!









Well done Mel! A very neat Timex you have there, and a true collectors item - haven't seen too many of those around lately. Glad you found one with the U.K.Time, Dundee on the back!

JOHN: Nice collection! I knew you had a few Timex's, but not that many







I have always liked that square, blue dial one ( wasn't that more or less NOS when you got it? ).


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow wow wow...

I like it

Bertrand



VinceR said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

knuteols said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > *Be it ever so humble . . . . *
> ...


hi nut, yes the seller told me that it was but after i wore it a couple of times (only in the house) there are a couple of marks on it









also, i put it complete with box in my bottom drawer on top of a load of other stuff, closed the drawer and trapped it splitting the box







, jeez, i'm a clumsy so and so









john


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This very small one (30mm).

Bertrand


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I've been wearing this one all day today









*Omega Seamaster GMT*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have been really boring, been with this since NYE


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

In need of some reassuring accuracy, I have turned to this


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Havent you got any other pics Phil?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Havent you got any other pics Phil?


Errr yeah


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Havent you got any other pics Phil?
> ...


It's the watch that counts 









Royce again for me...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mel, Johnbaz, and the 4 breitling owners


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Well I was wearing this










whilst waiting for this










_(not this actual watch, pic was shamelessly nicked from the web, apologies to owner)_

However it didn't appear.

Then I heard of Rich's (Toshi) new acquisition (well done that man







) so now I'm wearing this to show some solidarity










Have great weekends all.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Agent orange said:


>


Very nice Gary - I use mine (integral bracelet) as a daily wearer for work


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

This one today:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

One of Roy's for me today...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Home from work, off to bed soon, so have swapped over to this for the night









*Citizen Blue Eagle,NH6600-54FB, Miyota cal.8200 21 Jewels*


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Late to the party....again.

But, my excuse is that I took the family to Busch Gardens (a combination thrill ride / zoo theme park in Tampa) for the day. I wore this...


----------

